# Funky smell - any ideas



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the scenario... I noticed a strong smell all the time from the engine so I took it to the dealer, they replaced the gaskets on the heads AND transmission as both were leaking. Now, a few months later, usually there's no smell, however, sometimes when I am stopped at a light [key word is sometimes] there is a real strong oil burning kind of smell [just like before]. I'm trying to replicate the problem but am having trouble... SOMETIMES I get the smell if I stop fast and turn the wheel at the same time.. key word is sometimes... but no smell if I idle the car in park.. could it be something is spilling over somewhere..... not sure what this could be..... Sometimes I wonder if its the breaks but that should be easy enough to replicate and I cant seem to do so..... Any ideas ?


----------

